# I'm high, He's low



## uzername (May 1, 2012)

OK, so not far into the marriage i knew my H had a much lower libido than i did, and i dealt with it. But now i find myself really resentful, annoyed, irritated and offended that he doesn't want me NEARLY as much as i want him. how can i think differently about this? i know it isn't just me, he's just not as horny as i am. i find that i'm really missing someone 'wanting' me as much as i want them. how do other people deal with this? i imagine there is almost always one partner who wants it more than the other. it's not that i can't get him to do it, he's willing, but then i feel almost like i don't want to ASK for it - i want him to just take it! ugh...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I started reading The Sex Starved Marriage online yesterday, it applies to situations where there is a libido mismatch. You might start there, the first chapter is free online. I got some good stuff out of it, I'm the higher desire and my h is the lower. I get annoyed and grumpy a lot too. We just started therapy today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

